# LF : 408 Mabel & 411 K.K. Slider, Trading many S1-S5



## samyfav (Nov 7, 2021)

I am interested in:


Spoiler: CARDS I’M LOOKING FOR:




408 Mabel
411 K.K. Slider
-




Up for trade, I have:


Spoiler: CARDS FOR TRADE:




*SERIES 5*
447 Roswell
445 Frett
444 Rio
443 Ace
442 Zoe
439 Cephalobot
436 Shino
437 Marlo
435 Tiansheng
434 Ione
431 Raymond
430 Judy
428 Audie
427 Dom
426 Megan
425 Sherb
*SERIES 4*
363 Celia
328 Boone
316 Zipper
309 Resetti
*SERIES 3*
298 Derwin
289 Boomer
288 Curly
286 Cube
267 Pippy
259 Stinky
257 Klaus
251 Chester
245 Mac
239 Ricky
235 Spork
230 Velma
229 Cousteau
223 Del
214 Don
213 Digby
203 Tom Nook
*SERIES 1*
098 Roald
096 Cole
088 Clay
084 Benjamin
083 Annalisa
078 Roscoe
070 Biff
064 Pudge
060 Samson
057 Phil
053 Limberg
052 Poppy
046 Winnie
035 Deli
026 Renée
025 Al
022 Leonardo
017 Lottie
014 Luna
012 Redd
005 Kapp'n
.


----------



## chknqwn (Nov 7, 2021)

I'm looking for WA06 Hornsby, I have 429 Cyd available!


----------



## shellbell (Nov 8, 2021)

My Cyd for your Shino?


----------



## Emirence (Nov 8, 2021)

423 Tom Nook
429 Cyd
For Sasha and Shino


----------



## Qoppaw (Nov 8, 2021)

Hello. I have Blathers and would be interested in your Sasha


----------



## zumhaus (Nov 9, 2021)

PM sent!


----------



## Marzypan (Nov 21, 2021)

I have gulliver! Interested in trading for your Sabel


----------



## samyfav (Nov 22, 2021)

Bump


----------



## samyfav (Nov 28, 2021)

Bump


----------



## samyfav (Dec 7, 2021)

Bump


----------



## samyfav (Dec 11, 2021)

Bump


----------



## Jottingideas (Dec 12, 2021)

Hi! I have 404 Orville and 415 Kicks, I can trade for WA 15 & 30


----------



## Cixelsyd (Dec 12, 2021)

I have Mabel, I’d trade for Billy. Let me know if interested. Thanks


----------



## marilyna49 (Dec 12, 2021)

I have 410 and 423 for WA 36 Candi and WA 20 Billy, please let me know


----------



## samyfav (Dec 19, 2021)

Bump


----------



## samyfav (Dec 27, 2021)

Bump


----------



## samyfav (Jan 2, 2022)

Bump


----------



## CRK (Jan 3, 2022)

I DM'd you like a week ago(just as reminder)


----------



## samyfav (Jan 8, 2022)

Bump


----------



## samyfav (Jan 17, 2022)

Bump


----------



## samyfav (Jan 26, 2022)

Bump


----------



## samyfav (Feb 11, 2022)

Bump


----------



## samyfav (Mar 13, 2022)

Bump


----------



## samyfav (Aug 8, 2022)

Bump


----------



## Aly97 (Aug 12, 2022)

Hey I’m not sure if you’re in having jitters. I have him available and I’m interested in for your Cephalobot


----------



## samyfav (Aug 28, 2022)

Aly97 said:


> Hey I’m not sure if you’re in having jitters. I have him available and I’m interested in for your Cephalobot


Hello! Sorry for not getting back to you sooner, I don’t check this thread often enough. Also I’m afraid I already have jitters, there’s only the two that I’m missing


----------

